# Level Loops



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 16, 2014)

Like the only person to join surveyorboards and contribute as of yet, posed a good question. I'm not really confident in my answer. Well, I'm sure my answer is right, but maybe overkill.

Anybody have any insight?

http://surveyorboards.com/topic/10343135/1/#new


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 16, 2014)

Sap,

I contributed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

